# Intel Graphics 5500



## Lordestark (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello, I wonder if the driver for the Intel Graphics 5500 being produced and when will it be released ??


----------



## scottro (Jun 26, 2017)

I've had some luck with the drm-next-4.7 on a somewhat older graphics card (Haswell), but only using 12.0-CURRENT.  The last time I tried, with a snapshot from the 20th (of June), after pulling in the drm-next stuff, it wouldn't boot.
If you want to try it, I have a page I made when it worked, http://srobb.net/freebsdintel.html

It is for a different card, and as I said, it hasn't worked for me with the most recent snapshots.  I _was_ able to install FreeBSD-11, then, using git, pull the drm-next stuff and that worked. However, when I did that, ports didn't work. 

(I explain that briefly on the page.  The few packages that I installed with pkg did work).


----------



## cederom (Aug 13, 2019)

Unfortunately port graphics/drm-next-kmod does not seem to be here anymore (it has been moved to graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod) so that pushes users to switch to CURRENT for some hardware that does not yet work with `12.0-RELEASE` :-(


----------



## hukadan (Aug 13, 2019)

cederom said:


> Unfortunately port graphics/drm-next-kmod does not seem to be here anymore so that pushes users to switch to CURRENT :-(


It is not here anymore because it was moved : https://reviews.freebsd.org/rP487117


----------



## cederom (Aug 13, 2019)

Yup I have noticed that (updated my note), thanks, however my laptop still does not want to work with 12.0 driver, so I had to move to CURRENT..


----------



## cederom (Sep 8, 2019)

I have created a bug report, hopefully Intel HD 5500 will soon get support in 12 RELEASE or STABLE. It works on 13.0-CURRENT. Did not try 12-STABLE yet.. will try and report back 






						240413 – graphics/drm + x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel + Intel HD 5500 issues on 12.0
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## k.jacker (Sep 8, 2019)

Did you notice, you this thread is more that 2 years old?

Broadwell Graphics have been supported since FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE came out in June 2018.
With FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE, drm-next-kmod got removed and was replaced by the meta port drm-kmod. It will install the proper drm port depending on your FreeBSD version.
I've been running my Broadwell equiped workstation with _Iris Pro5200_ graphics since June 2018, and still run it on FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE.

You should remove your PR.


----------



## cederom (Sep 8, 2019)

I am more than happy that it works for you, but as you may notice it does not work for me on 12.0-RELEASE and this is quite a blocker, so the PR seems necessary because it is not about your "works for me" setup ;-)

This thread is about Intel HD Graphics 5500 so why should I start another one?


----------



## cederom (Sep 9, 2019)

1. 12.0-RELEASE containt /boot/kernel/i915kms.so module that does not work with the card yet.
2. /boot/kernel/i915kms.so was shadowing the /boot/modules/i915ksm.so version from the ports, so I have to use port DRM driver and kldload /boot/modules/i915kms.so explicitly providing the full path to the module not only the kldload i915kms.so that loads the older default module from the generic kernel.
3. I have uninstalled the xf86-video-intel driver and now use modeset driver in conjuction with kernel DRM + i915kms that works better and faster.


----------



## k.jacker (Sep 9, 2019)

What a surprise. Read the pkg message next time.
/boot/kernel/i915kms.ko is the old driver and only supports Haswell and older graphics. All this has been chewed through uncountable times.


----------



## cederom (Sep 9, 2019)

My mistake to use `kldload i915kms.ko` instead `kldload /boot/modules/i915kms.ko` true


----------

